

Best introduction to coding/hacking? - snipah

I'm looking for a good, general introduction to programming, any suggestions?
======
keefe
There's no substitute for doing. <http://getfirebug.com/> \+ notepad/gedit/vim
+ <http://www.w3schools.com/> You probably have picked up the basics of web
stuff by osmosis. Javascript is just as much a programming language as any
other... copy some javascript into the browser and start messing around, use
firebug to see what your experiment gets into different variables at various
times. You can arrange your windows so you can see your editor, a tutorial and
the browser all at once - fast turnaround time for testing code changes is a
cornerstone of effective programming.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
If he's getting into programming I'd suggest nano as your starter text based
editor, moving up to vim.

~~~
mastershake
VIM, do nothing else, master VIM, start there, and solve your frustration.
discover how VIM is simply the most efficient time saving conscious enhancing
arrow in your quiver. Then write poetry.

~~~
keefe
lol mentioning vim brought more attention than anything else... funny thing is
I neither use nor like vim, just still default text editor in my head because
so often that's all there is on a box - I prefer eclipse, nano, emacs in that
order

------
ThinkWriteMute
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/> <\-- Really good
<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/> <\-- Absolutely awesome
<http://www.humblelittlerubybook.com/> <\-- Another great starter

<http://www.learnyouahaskell.com> <\-- Once you get the basics done
<http://www.learnyousomeerlang.com> <\-- Another minor jump

------
titusz
I had quite some unsuccessful tries to get started with coding. This one did
it for me: <http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.pdf>

~~~
telemachos
It's also been made into a dead-tree book (from Cambridge University Press, no
less), for those who like paper: <http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/>

